# Spiel bei Steam löschen



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

*Spiel bei Steam löschen*

Hallo an alle Steamnutzer!

Da ich Steam erst seit diesem Jahr nutze, kenn ich mich noch nicht so gu aus. Ich hatte Steam schon 2005 mal installiert, damals noch Counter Strike gespielt. Mit der Zeit hatte ich den Account von damals völlig vergessen. Nun wollte ich CS in meinem neuen Account aktivieren, und UPS! da war ja was. Kann ich das Spiel irgenwie im alten Account löschen und dann im neuen wieder aktivieren? Dauernd den Benutzer zu wechseln ist zwar möglich, aber auf dauer nervig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2012)

Nein, das geht leider nicht. Ein Key samt Spiel ist für immer an den Account gebunden.


----------



## Keksautomat (25. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man hat Recht. Dennoch kann es nicht schaden, dennoch mal beim Support nachzufragen. Ich weiß, dass sie Spiele vom Account zumindest entfernen können. Ob der CD-Key dann wieder gültig ist, kann ich aber leider nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann frag ich da mal, kostet ja nix. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte so einen Fall mit HalfLife2, für welche ich einen alten, lange nicht mehr benutzten Account hatte. Ich hatte auch in der Zwischenzeit einen neuen Account mit anderen Spielen, wollte dann HL2 "umschreiben" lassen, auch weil die email-Adresse für den alten account gar nicht mehr existiert. Obwohl ich die Original-HL2-CD-Hülle mit codeaufkleber + meiner Unterschrift als Beweis, dass ICH die Hülle habe und es kein geklautes Foto ist, + weitere Hüllen von anderen Spielen als Fotos vorweisen konnte, was das einzige, was die machen konnten (oder wollten...), dass mein alter Account einer neuen email-Adresse zugewiesen wurde - das EINE Spiel, welches auch das einziges des Accounts war, auf meinen aktuellen umschreiben war nicht möglich, obwohl ich nachweislich beide accounts/Spiele besaß.

Ein neuer CS-Code dürfte aber sicher nicht teuer sein - vlt kauf einfach nen neuen Code aus "Komfortgründen"


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2012)

Ja, den Support anschreiben und nachzufragen, das ist auch eine Idee. Ich hab übrigens mit denen bisher sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab die bei den Steam-Deals auch 2-mal angeschrieben und hatte immer nach 1-2 Stunden schon eine Antwort.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

Also direkt bei Steam nach nen neuen Key fragen? Bei Steam noch mal kaufen kann ich es nicht, kommt eine Meldung "Sie besitzen Counter Strike bereits"


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also direkt bei Steam nach nen neuen Key fragen? Bei Steam noch mal kaufen kann ich es nicht, kommt eine Meldung "Sie besitzen Counter Strike bereits"


 Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn Du mit dem Account eingeloggt bist, auf dem CS noch nicht drauf ist ^^

oder hast Du vlt auf dem neueren Account ein Spiel, bei dem CS schon irgendwie mit dabei ist? Kannst Du, wenn Du es kaufen willst, auch auf "installieren" gehen oder so?


----------



## Shorty484 (25. Juli 2012)

Au verflixt, war mit dem alten Account eingeloggt, beim neuen kann ichs kaufen. Sorry


----------

